# SOL List



## albertever (Nov 5, 2014)

Hello Guys,

I am working as an MIS & Reporting Analyst and looking to apply for Australian PR. When i look at the SOL list i am unable to identify when my experience fall in those list. Could anyone please help me on this.

*My Current Job Description*
•	Deliver improved transparency in core Performance indictors across Payment Services 
•	Facilitate the identification of issues in core Performance indicators across Payment Services 
•	Build efficiency into the data collation & reporting process - capturing only what is required within given timelines, one time and automating where possible 
•	Use the data to leverage best practice and drive cost efficiencies across Payment Services 
•	Provide a concise synopsis of key performance indicators for Payment Services that does not require extensive analysis but can be supported by the underlying detail if required 
•	Enable enhanced decision making based on accurate, standardised, reliable data
•	Understand Management Information requirements to be able to produce, analyze and interpret MI 
•	Interrogate core Payment Services processing platforms on a daily, weekly, monthly basis to extract core Payment Services data 
•	Consolidate core Payment Services data into a single reporting template 
•	Perform appropriate sanity checks on data to ensure data integrity, accuracy & completeness 
•	Ensure 100% alignment to Billable Services data 
•	Develop staff to achieve business objectives and individual potential, sharing knowledge, experience and providing assistance on referred issues 
•	To handle escalations and liaise with the stakeholders as necessary 
•	Perform other projects or special assignments as required. 
•	Conduct analysis & interpretation of data & provide sophisticated commentary on data trends 
•	Identify & address data gaps 
•	Maintain the Payment Services data inventory & proactively pursue all opportunities to close data gaps 
•	Develop material to define process flows/ procedures, facilitate understanding of key data points 
•	Coordinate & respond to queries relating to the standardised Payment Services data
•	Have a passion for customer service considering it is a process catering to senior management. 
•	Coordinate & obtain necessary approvals to Data owners prior to publishing 
•	Establish and maintain effective relationship with customers, business partners and identify areas of service improvements 
•	Report & publish data per designed format/ reporting tool requirements 
•	Adhere to a standard reporting cycle Ensure that processes and procedures are continually reviewed and improved and changes are communicated and implemented effectively 
•	Acquire and update knowledge on procedures related to relevant processes.


----------

